# شلح القمص زكريا بطرس فيه ضرر كبير للكنيسة



## مونيكا 57 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

​


[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

*
شلح القمص زكريا بطرس فيه ضرر كبير للكنيسة


بقلم الاب يوتا  
في بداية المقال لابد من التنويه أن الغرض من المقال ليس الاساءة الى شخص نيافة الانبا بيشوى ونحن نحترم رتبته الكنسية ونحترم الاسقفية ونحترم وظيفته الدينية هو وباقى الاباء الاجلاء اعضاء المجمع المقدس وعلى رأسهم صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث ...
ولكننا نختلف مع نيافته فى بعض افكاره وتصرفاته وهذا لايقلل من شأنه اومكانته اواحترامه ولذلك فأن مقالى هذا سوف اكتبه باسلوب جاد يتخلله اسلوب فكاهى للتخفيف من حدة وسخونة المقال .. ولدى ثقة أن الانبا بيشوى سوف يأخذ هذا المقال بعقل منفتح وصدر واسع وخاصة اننا نؤكد احترامنا لشخصه .. واطلب من ابناءنا القراء المباركين قراءة المقال بتدقيق شديد وعليهم اولآ واخيرآ أن يفهموا أن هذا المقال غرضه توضيح وجهة نظرى فى موضوع العلامة القمص زكريا بطرس وليس الاساءة الى نيافة الانبا بيشوى وارجو أن تكون تعليقات القراء فيها احترام للانبا بيشوى وللقمص زكريا بطرس وعدم الاساءة الى اي منهما .......... 
واعود الى صلب المقال واقول الاقباط غاضبون يا انبا بيشوى بسبب الحوار مع عمر اديب واستعدادك لاخذ قرار بشلح القمص زكريا بطرس ولقد شاهدت حلقة حوار الحق فى قناة الحياة المسيحية والذى علق فيه الاب الورع والمحبوب من الجميع القمص زكريا بطرس على هذا الموضوع ولكى نخفف عن غضبهم يا انبا بيشوى لابد من اضحاكهم فى هذا المقال ولو قليلآ ......... 
وعلى العكس يا انبا بيشوى المسلمين اخر فرح وسعادة وظأططا حينما سمعوا انك على استعداد لشلح القمص زكريا بطرس ( هتخدمهم خدمة عمرهم ماكانوا يحلموا بيها ) !!!؟؟؟ ...
اسيبك شوية يا انبا بيشوى وخلينى مع المسلمين عايز اقولهم ما يفرحوش قوى كده هما اصلى مش عارفينك على حقيقتك اقولكم حاجة يا مسلمين عارفين الانبا بيشوى صدقونى لو كان الامر فى يده لركب طيارة وراح السعودية وكسر لكم قبر محمد نبيكم ( حمو عليه الصلاة والسلام ) ولم شوية العضم بتوعه وحطهم قدامه وعمله محكمة ومجلس اكليركى اصلى نيافته يحب يحاكم اى حد مش بيهمه حاجة ........ 
بلاش كده صدقونى يا مسلمين ياللى فرحانين قوى من الانبا بيشوى فى موضوع ابونا زكريا اقولكم لو أن الانبا بيشوى كان يقدر يجيب محمد نبى الاسلام يطلعه من جهنم الحمرا يعنى ويجيبه علشان يحاكمه ويشلحه كان متأخرش دقيقه واحدة ...
اوعوا يا مسلمين تفتكروا ابدآ أن الانبا بيشوى ولا اي رجل دين مسيحى ولا حتى اى مسيحى حقيقى عادي ممكن يحترم محمد بتاعكم ده لانه هو ما احترمش نفسه يبقى نحترمه ليه راجل هلس ودون قتال قتله راجل سارق قطاع طرق وفاجر وزانى وكذاب ومدعى نبوة ........ الخ مين يحترمه مش ممكن الانبا بيشوى يحترم راجل فيه الصفات الوحشة دي اعرفين مين اللى ممكن يحترم محمد بتاعكم ويدافع عنه وعن الاسلام واحد بس ما فيش غيره ( ماكس ميشيل ) ...
وطبعا الانبا بيشوى لايمكن يقع فى هذه الغلطة ويدافع عن محمد وعن الاسلام ويشلح القمص زكريا بطرس ( ويحط نفسه فى صف ماكس ميشيل ) إعترف بمحمد وبالاسلام .. ويصلى من اجل المسلمين فى القداس ويعملهم اوشية مخصوصة .. طبعآ مش ممكن يعمل كده الانبا بيشوى علشان كده انا اكرر بلاش يامسلمين تفرحوا قوى من كلام الانبا بيشوى عن شلح القمص زكريا بطرس صحيح كل المسلمين عندهم امل وعشم ويتمنوا اي حاجة وحشة تحصل للقمص زكريا بطرس علشان يطلعوا من الورطة اللى فيها ( عشم ابليس ومحمد فى الجنة ) وعايزين يطعنوا القمص زكريا بطرس بخنجر مسموم ...
لكن مش ممكن الانبا بيشوى يكون هو من يحمل هذا الخنجر المسموم ولايمكن ان يكون اي شخص من رجال الكنيسة ولا يمكن أن يكون اى مسيحي حقيقى هو من يحمل هذا الخنجر المسموم ويطعن به القمص زكريا بطرس ويطعن به المسيحيون بل ويطعن به المسيحية ذاتها لمصلحة الاسلام ...
واقول للمسلمين الذين استغلوا كلام الانبا بيشوى وبدأو يهاجمون القمص زكريا بطرس ويشتمونه بلاش تفرحوا قوى .. لان مايقوله القمص زكريا بطرس من ( حقائق عن الاسلام ونبي الاسلام ) فى العلن يقوله الانبا بيشوى وكل رجال الدين المسيحى وكل مسيحى امين فى قول كلمة الحق ( فى الخفاء ) بسبب ارهاب وعنف وهمجية المسلمين التى لاتحتمل سماع كلمة الحق فاذا كان القمص زكريا بطرس يستحق الشلح فأن الانبا بيشوى ونحن كلنا كرجال دين نستحق الشلح ايضآ وهذا هو العدل لكن القمص زكريا بطرس لا يستحق الشلح وبالتالي موقفه وموقف كل مسيحي من الاسلام صحيح فلا تعشموا ولا تنتظروا ذلك ايها المسلمين ... 
لكننى انا انصحكم واقول لكم اذا اعتبرتم الانبا بيشوى هو الذى سينقذ الاسلام والمسلمين من القمص زكريا بطرس فأنتم مخطئون لان الانبا بيشوى لا يمكن ان يقبل أن يوضع اسمه فى التاريخ الكنسي كأول اسقف فى الكنيسة القبطية دافع عن هرطقة وبدعة ( الاسلام ) التى تنفى الوهيه المسيح وتكذب صلب المسيح وتكذب الكتاب المقدس والمعروف لدى جميع المسيحين ان الاسلام هو بدعة وهرطقة فهل تنتظرون ان يقع الانبا بيشوى فى هذا الخطآ القاتل ويدافع عن هرطقة محمد ( الاسلام ) وبالتالى يصبح والعياذ بالله احد الهراطقة ومدافع عنها وذلك عن طريق شلح الانسان الذى يقاوم هذه الهرطقة وهو القمص زكريا بطرس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وفى هذا السياق لقد سئل قداسة البابا شنودة عن القمص زكريا بطرس فكانت اجابته حكيمه ومتزنة وعادلة ومؤيدة للحق لقد قال قداسته ( أن القمص زكريا بطرس استقال وليس للكنيسة سلطان عليه) ...
وعندما حاول المحاور اللف والدوران على قداسة البابا كان رده حكيما ومختصرآ وقال له هناك قنوات اخرى ايضآ تهاجم المسيحية ...... 
فكيف سيشلح الانبا بيشوى القمص زكريا بطرس ولقد قال قداسة البابا أن الكنيسة ليس لها سلطان عليه ؟؟؟ فبأى سلطان سيشلحه الانبا بيشوى وهل قداسة البابا كان كاذبآ !!!!!!! ...
نحن من جانبنا نثق فى ان قداسة البابا لا يكذب ابدآ وبالتالى نعتب على الانبا بيشوى فى انه اظهر قداسة البابا كأنه رجل كاذب عندما اكد اى الانبا بيشوى ان فى امكانه شلح القمص زكريا بطرس وتوضيحآ لهذه النقطة بالذات واحقاقآ للحق نقول ان نيافة الانبا بيشوى لم يحسب كلامه جيدآ لاننا نثق ان الانبا بيشوى لايمكن أن يظهر قداسة البابا كانه كاذب لذلك نقول انه لم يحسب كلامه جيدآ وربما كان الانبا بيشوى يريد اعطاء رسالة للمسلمين ان له مركزا قويا فى الكنيسة وأنه يمكن أن يتأخذ قرارات لا يتخذها البابا شنودة نفسه وانه يستطيع أن يلبي طلبهم فى اسكات القمص زكريا بطرس وانه لديه القدرة على شلحه ...
لكنى واثق ان الانبا بيشوى لايمكن أن يسئ للبابا شنودة باظهاره كاذبآ اوضعيفآ .. لكن يجب على الانبا بيشوى وعلى غيره من الاساقفه أن يكون موقفهم من قضية القمص زكريا بطرس متفقآ مع العدل والحق ومتفقآ مع موقف قداسة البابا (انه استقال من الكنيسة وبالتالى ليس للكنيسة سلطان عليه ) حتى لانعطى فرصة للمسلمين لتوريط الكنيسة اومهاجمة البابا شنودة وتحميله مسئولية هو غير مسئول عنها فعلآ ( او اظهاره كانه متواطئ مع القمص زكريا بطرس ) لان القمص زكريا بطرس يفعل ويقول ما يقول بعيدآ عن قداسة البابا وعن الكنيسة وسلطانها والقمص زكريا بطرس يقول حقائق عن الاسلام ...
اقول للمسلمين وعلى المسلمين أن يدافعوا عن دينهم بأنفسهم وانا كرجل دين مسيحي اقول للمسلمين اذا وجدتم خطأ واحدا ارتكبه السيد المسيح هاجموه فى كل القنوات .. فليس من المعقول أن يتطوع انسان مسيحي سواء رجل دين مسئول او مسيحي عادي بالدفاع عن دين يسئ الى السيد المسيح ويسئ الى العذراء ويسئ الى تعاليم المسيحية .. اليس هذا تعليمآ غريبآ لم يسلم الينا من رسل المسيح فهل ندافع عن هذا التعليم الغريب ونشلح القمص زكريا بطرس من اجل سواد عيون المسلمين !!!؟؟؟ ... 
(اننى ادعو كل مسلم لمشاهدة قناة الحياة المسيحية والرد على القمص زكريا بطرس وقراءة الكتاب المقدس ويردوا بأنفسهم ) أن تلويح الانبا بيشوى بشلح القمص زكريا بطرس فيه ضررآ بليغآ على الكنيسة وعلى الشعب القبطى .. فالشعب القبطى يذبح جهارآ نهارآ ولا يمر يوم لايستشهد فى فيه قبطى وحقوق الاقباط مهضومة وكرامه وشرف الاقباط مباحة وبناتنا تغتصب وكنائسنا تهدم وجرائم المسلمين تقع علينا كل دقيقة .. والاقباط يتحملون ذلك يا انبا بيشوى وكثيرآ لا يسمعون صوتكم ولا صوت احد من الاساقفة يندد بهذا الظلم .. فهل يا انبا بيشوى تسكتون وتصمتون عما يفعله المسلمون ضد الاقباط ( نحن نعذركم ) ...
لكن لا تصمتون ولا تسكتون عندما يخرج القمص زكريا بطرس ويفضح جرائم الاسلام والمسملون ( هنا لا نعذركم ) لوكنتم صامتون على الدوام لكان هذا اقل العدل .. لكن لواستطعتم .. وانتم لاتستطيعون قول كلمة الحق فى مواجهة المسلمين بسبب ارهابهم وهمجيتهم هنا نقول (حاسبوا القمص زكريا بطرس طالما استطعتم محاسبة المسلمين ورد الحقوق للاقباط ) ...
لكن يا انبا بيشوى هل من المعقول أن نصمت ولا نتكلم عندما نؤذى من المسلمين ليس هذا فقط انما نؤذى انفسنا بأنفسنا ( ونحاكم بعضنا بعضآ ) بدلا من ان نحب بعضنا بعضآ !!!؟؟؟ ...
قد قال قداسة البابا عنك يا انبا بيشوى انك دقيق فى محاكماتك حتى انك تسهر للصبح وانت بتحاكم المتهم واخشى أن تكون قد تعودت على السهر من كثرة المحاكمات ولا تستطيع النوم الا اذا حاكمت احدآ ودى مشكلة تتحل ازاى طيب هنعالجها ازاى يا انبا بيشوى اذا حاكمت كل الاساقفه والكهنة والرهبان علشان يجيلك نوم بعد كده حتحاكم مين !!!؟؟؟ ...
عارف يا انبا بيشوى من حظ الملكين بتوع عذاب القبر عند المسلمين اللى يحاسبوهم من حظهم الكويس ان نيافتك مسيحي ومافيش لا عذاب قبر ولا ملكين والا كان حظهم اسود لو جم يحاكموك تروح نيافتك محاكمهم ومعذبهم ويسهروا معاك العمر كله ........... 
ويوم الدين يا انبا بيشوى ربنا هيحاسبك لوحده علشان لو فيه حد من الرسل ولا الانبياء ولا القديسين ولا الملايكة شاهدين عليك ربنا هيخاف عليهم احسن تسبق وتحاكمهم نيافتك الاول وتشلحهم وطبعآ ربنا عارف ظروف كل انسان وعارف انك تحب تسهر للصبح تحاكم الناس علشان كده ربنا هيحاكمك وهيحاسبك فى النهار وانت مدروخ احسن تتسللى على البشرية كلها وربنا بيرحم ( لكن نيافك جد حبتين يعنى محدش يفلت من ايديك ) ...
صدقنى يا انبا بيشوى انا تعجبت لما سألوا نيافتك عن الاب يوتا رحت على طول قلت اللى يعرفه يدلنى عليه وانا احاكمه ( يا انبا بيشوى انا عارفك كويس وعلشان كده انا باكتب باسم الاب يوتا حتى لاتستطيع محاكمتى ) وكمان يوم الدين واحنا كلنا بنتحاسب ونتحاكم هأفضل مستخبي بعيد عنك ومش هأعرفك بنفسى ( انى الاب يوتا اللى كنت بتدور عليه ) الا بعد ربنا ما يلغى المجلس الاكليركى والمحاكمات الكنيسة وعلى رأى البابا لما قال اللى ضاحكآ اللى بنبعته للانبا بيشوى كأننا بنبعت اوراقه للمفتى ........
علشان كده يا أنبا بيشوى خف شوية على الاكليروس .. انا اتصور أن الاكليروس يقولون فى داخلهم نقع فى يد الله ولا نقع فى يد الانبا بيشوى ( لان ربنا عنده رحمة ) ومفيش انسان مش بيغلط انا بغلط ونيافتك بتغلط وقداسة البابا بيغلط وتلاميذ المسيح ورسله غلطوا والانبياء غلطوا وحتى رئيس من رؤساء الملايكة ومعاه طغمة ملايكة غلطوا محدش مش بيغلط غير ( ربنا ) ...
علشان كده شوية رحمة يا انبا بيشوى .. انا لو كنت مكانك كنت سبت الشغلانة المؤذية دى من زمان احسن اظلم حد حتى دون قصد وافقد حياتى الابدية وتعبي كله ( وانا شخصيآ واثق يا انبا بيشوى انك تعبت كثير من اجل الكنيسة بلاش تضيع تعبك فى محاكمة من المحاكمات الكنيسة ) ...
واحقاقآ للحق اقول ان حماسك الذائد من اجل مصلحة الكنيسة تحول دون ان تدري الى احكام قاسية على الاخرين حتى انك ايضآ لا شعوريآ اصبحت تتصيد الاخطاء .. واكرر ايضآ أن هذا نتيجة حماسك الذائد لمصلحة الكنيسة وليس لانك انسان ظالم وربما انت لاتستطيع أن تنسحب من تلقاء نفسك وتتخلى عن هذا لاامر لكن نثق فى حنو الله وهو يستطيع تدبير هذا الامر سيب ابونا زكريا فى حاله يا انبا بيشوى عندك شغل كثير لما تخلص من محاكمة الاساقفه والكهنه والرهبان التانين حود عليه ...... 
واختم مقالى هذا واقول أن الكنيسة ستفقد ثقة رعيتها اذا اتخذت اى قرار شلح ضد القمص زكريا بطرس والشعب القبطى لن يرضي عن هذا القرار بل أن مثل هذا القرار سيثير الشك فى مصداقيه اى قرار كنسي يصدر ضد اى رجال الاكليروس لان الاقباط تعبوا وتحملوا فوق طاقتهم ...
فلا يجب على الكنيسة أن تتعبهم تعبآ فوق تعبهم .. خاصة أن الاقباط يرون ويسمعون كل دقيقة الاساءة الموجهة الى عقائدهم ومقدساتهم وكرامتهم حتى من الاعلام الرسمى ومن المسئولين المسلمين .. 
والاقباط يتحملون ظلمآ رهيبآ من المسلمين .. فهل مطلوب منهم أن يتحملوا ظلم الكنيسة عندما نصدر قرارآ بشلح انسان يقول الحقائق ليس هذا فقط ( لكن صدقونى انه يخفف الحمل الثقيل عن الاقباط ويجدونه متنفثآ لهم ومصدر تعزية ضد الظلم والقهر الناتج عن الاسلام وتعاليمه ) كما ان قرار الشلح سيؤثر على احترام الاقباط للكنيسة وللاساقفه وسيرون فيهم انهم لايحكمون بالحق والعدل وانهم يجاملون المسلمين على حسابهم ولا اخفى سرآ أن اقول ان بعد كثيرين من الاقباط عن حضن الكنيسة ناتج عن صدمات وخيبة امل يرونها فى بعض القرارات التى تجامل المسلمين ...
وفى النهاية نطلب من قداسة البابا والاباء الاجلاء الاساقفه التصرف بحكمة فى موضوع القمص زكريا بطرس حتى لايؤثر اى قرار فى سوء العلاقة بين الرعية والاكليروس .. ولا يجب أن يكون هذا القرار فى يد شخص بمفرده .. كما اطلب من كل الاباء المباركين فضح وكشف ومحاربه الهرطقة الاسلامية المتمثلة فى الاسلام وذلك بكشف الاسلام على حقيقته ويمكنهم استخدام حروف من اسمائهم او اسماء رمزية حتى لا يعرضون انفسهم لاي محاكمة كنسية ...
تحية من القلب للعلامة الكبير القمص زكريا بطرس على قوله كلمة الحق بالنسبة للاسلام ونؤكد أن اي قرار ضده لن يغير من محبة اكثر من 12 مليون قبطى بالاضافة الى ملايين المسيحين فى الشرق الاوسط وفى العالم كله ومحبة كثيرين من المسلمين الذين عرفوا طريق الحق والفرق بين المسيحية الدين الالهى وبين الاسلام دين الشيطان ..... 
اهدي هذا المقال الى كل قبطي وقبطية داخل مصر وخارجها ..... 
هذا المقال موجه الى كل المواقع القبطية لمن يريد نشره ..... 
هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط .... 
الاب يوتا ...​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

> *لكن يجب على الانبا بيشوى وعلى غيره من الاساقفه أن يكون موقفهم من قضية القمص زكريا بطرس متفقآ مع العدل والحق ومتفقآ مع موقف قداسة البابا (انه استقال من الكنيسة وبالتالى ليس للكنيسة سلطان عليه ) حتى لانعطى فرصة للمسلمين لتوريط الكنيسة اومهاجمة البابا شنودة وتحميله مسئولية هو غير مسئول عنها فعلآ ( او اظهاره كانه متواطئ مع القمص زكريا بطرس ) لان القمص زكريا بطرس يفعل ويقول ما يقول بعيدآ عن قداسة البابا وعن الكنيسة وسلطانها والقمص زكريا بطرس يقول حقائق عن الاسلام*


 
أحسنت وأنصفت وكنت أمينا للرب يسوع المسيح ايها الأب يوتا في موضوعك.  

ولب الموضوع هو ما اقتبسته من مقالك.

الكلام عن شلح قدس القمص زكريا بطرس يذكرني بما قيل عن القديس نيقولاوس اسقف ميرا أنه عندما حضر اجتماعات المجمع المسكونى الأول الذي عقد في نيقية سنة" 325" م ضد بدعة آريوس الذي انكر ألوهية المسيح لم يتحمل تطاول اريوس ولطمه بيده على فمه قائلا له: "أخرس" وبما أن هذا حصل بوجود الأمبراطور فقد اعتبره إساءة له وطلب بشلح القديس نيقولاوس من اسقفيته فأخذوا منه رداء الأسقفية وعصاه والكتاب المقدس. فما كان أن نام حتى ظهر له السيد المسيح ومعه والدته العذراء حاملين له ما أخذ منه ومقدمانه له. وعندما اسغرب القوم من ظهوره في اليوم الثالي بلباس الاسقفية الكامل قص عليهم ما حصل معه وعرفوا أن الرب هو من بارك اسقفيته.

وهكذا نرى عمل الرب على يد قدس القمص زكريا. ولو لا سمح الرب حصل وتم شلحه فأنا أعتبر هذا نصرة للشيطان وضربة منه للمسيح وللمسيحية أجمع.

اتمنى لو أن نيافة الأنبا بيشوي يعطي نفسه رياضة روحية بأن يختلي مع نفسه والرب في أحد الأديرة ليعيد الى نفسه صفاء الروح الذي فقده في متاعب العالم.

نصلي كلنا من أجل رحمة الرب علينا جميعا.

شكرا اختي الحبيبة *مونيكا* على الخبر


----------



## Badr Messiha (19 نوفمبر 2009)

A heart, I got so disappointed and too frustrated after listening to this interview with this cunning Host Amr Adeeb for several reasons: 1) First of all Sorry, to say most of Anba Bishoy's answers lacked wisdom and the deep thinking, which we all used to feel and see from a spiritual leader like Bishop Bishoy. He did not choose his words thoroughly and failed us to by giving bad impressions about our Coptic Church showing it divided and has no integrity or cred-ability, which in my opinion has damaged our church and its good reputation all over the world . Let us all not forget that Father Zakaria has been nominated as the man of the year by a famous world newspaper.
2) He seemed to be a easy victim ( catch) for Amr, who made him say what he did not want to say as he mouth comes before his mind. I guess God's blessings gave him up and he looked awkward, and not confident enough to finish his talk in a good way.
3) He hugged the whole talk for himself not giving a chance for the the priest with to talk and give himself an opportunity to fix his word although the priest was talking better.and that gave us as viewers a bad impression about the way the leader treating people under his authority 4 ) Although I am against his talk about Fr. Zakaria there was a possibility that he meant that Muslim can not for sure stop attacking Christianity consonantly he will not kick Fr Zakaria 5) I am a pure Coptic Orthodox Church 's son and I am still proud of my straight faith and respect our spiritual leaders including Bishop Bishoy but I would like to say to him please, speak with the tutor of all generations Pope Shenouda before any similar interviews in the future.



*الترجمه *
*والقلب ، وحصلت على ذلك بخيبة أمل وإحباط جدا بعد الاستماع الى هذه المقابلة مع هذا المكر المضيف عمرو أديب لعدة أسباب : *
*1) أولا وقبل كل عذرا ، أن أقول أكثر من الأنبا بيشوي إجابات تفتقر إلى الحكمة والتفكير العميق ، والذي علينا جميعا المستخدمة ونرى أن يشعر من الزعيم الروحي مثل الاسقف بيشوي. انه لا يختار كلماته بدقة وفشل لنا من خلال إعطاء انطباعات سيئة عن الكنيسة القبطية التي تبين لنا أنها مقسمة وليس لديها النزاهة أو مؤهلاته ، القدرة ، والتي في رأيي قد أضرت كنيستنا وسمعتها الطيبة في جميع أنحاء العالم. **دعونا جميعا ألا ننسى أن الأب زكريا قد رشح بوصفه رجل العام من قبل صحيفة مشهورة العالم. 
2) ويبدو أن هناك ضحية سهلة (المصيد) لعمرو ، الذي جعله يقول ما لا أريد أن أقول لانه يأتي قبل الفم عقله. **أعتقد الله عليه وقدم له حتى وقال انه يتطلع حرج ، وليس واثقا بما يكفي لإنهاء حديثه بطريقة جيدة. 
3) وعانق الحديث كله لنفسه لا نعطي فرصة للكاهن من التحدث مع ويعطي لنفسه فرصة لإصلاح كلمته على الرغم من أن الكاهن كان يتحدث better.and الذي أعطانا كما المشاهدين انطباعا سيئا عن الطريقة الزعيم معاملة الناس تحت سلطته 4) على الرغم من أنني ضد حديثه عن الاب. زكريا كان هناك احتمال أنه يعني أن المسلمين لا يمكن لعلى يقين من التوقف عن مهاجمة المسيحية بشكل ساكن انه لن ركلة الاب زكريا*
* 5) أنا محض الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية 'ق ابنه وأنا لا تزال تفخر إيماني مستقيم والاحترام قادتنا الروحية بما في ذلك الاسقف بيشوي ولكن أود أن أقول له من فضلك ، والتحدث مع المعلم من جميع الأجيال البابا شنودة قبل أي مقابلات مماثلة في المستقبل*


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2009)

> وربما كان الانبا بيشوى يريد اعطاء رسالة للمسلمين ان له مركزا قويا فى الكنيسة وأنه يمكن أن يتأخذ قرارات لا يتخذها البابا شنودة نفسه وانه يستطيع أن يلبي طلبهم فى اسكات القمص زكريا بطرس وانه لديه القدرة على شلحه ...


_انا بجد مش قادر استوعب هذه المقولة_
_يارب نطلب ايدك من اجل الانبا بيشوى_​


----------



## youhnna (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاب يوتا
حقا ارى مقالك محقا
لانه ينبغى ان يطاع الله اكثر من جميع الناس
ولاننسى ان بطريرك الاسكندريه قديما اخطا وشارك فى حرم القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
ثم عاد من بعده ورد الحرم وصار القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم يذكر فى مجمع القديسين فى القداس
اننا لانرى اى خطا فيما يقدمه ابونا زكريا يطرس بل كل مايقوم به هو توضيح تراثهم بالدليل والمنطق والبرهان
وهذا مايذكرنا بالقديس اثناسيوس الرسول فى جهاده ضد الاريوسين
ملخص القول ايها الاب يوتا انى معك فى كل ماقلته قلبا وقالبا
ربنا يبارك حيااتك*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

انا فعلا زعلت من الانبا بيشوى على اللى قاله​ 
بس احب اقول للكل ابونا زكريا بطرس ميهمهوش شلح الكنيسة المصرية لانه عمره ما هيرجع مصر​ 
ولا يهتم بقرارات الكنيسة المصرية​ 
وشلحه مش هتخليه يتوقف عن فضح الاسلام​ 
شاء ام ابى الانبا بيشوى​


----------



## man4truth (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المقال الرائع 
المعبر عن الحقيقه
سوف يستمر القمص زكريا بطرس فى شرح الاسلام وانارة الطريق للمسلميين المحتاجين الى نور المسيح من الكتب الاسلاميه مهما حصل
وربنا موجود


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> أحسنت وأنصفت وكنت أمينا للرب يسوع المسيح ايها الأب يوتا في موضوعك.
> 
> ولب الموضوع هو ما اقتبسته من مقالك.
> 
> ...








​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

salvation قال:


> _انا بجد مش قادر استوعب هذه المقولة_
> _يارب نطلب ايدك من اجل الانبا بيشوى_​



*ربنا يتصرف ويعمل الصالح
فأبونا ذكريا يعتبر صوت صارخ فى البرية
وهو يقول أعدوا طريق الرب
لكى يملك على كل القلوب
ربنا يرحم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *الاب يوتا
> حقا ارى مقالك محقا
> لانه ينبغى ان يطاع الله اكثر من جميع الناس
> ولاننسى ان بطريرك الاسكندريه قديما اخطا وشارك فى حرم القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
> ...







​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا فعلا زعلت من الانبا بيشوى على اللى قاله​
> بس احب اقول للكل ابونا زكريا بطرس ميهمهوش شلح الكنيسة المصرية لانه عمره ما هيرجع مصر​
> ولا يهتم بقرارات الكنيسة المصرية​
> وشلحه مش هتخليه يتوقف عن فضح الاسلام​
> شاء ام ابى الانبا بيشوى​



*فعلا عندك حق ولأنة هيستمر فى هذا الطريق مهما كانت المصاعب​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

man4truth قال:


> شكرا على المقال الرائع
> المعبر عن الحقيقه
> سوف يستمر القمص زكريا بطرس فى شرح الاسلام وانارة الطريق للمسلميين المحتاجين الى نور المسيح من الكتب الاسلاميه مهما حصل
> وربنا موجود





*فعلا ربنا موجود وليعلم الجميع
أنه ليس أبونا ذكريا واحد بل له ألاف التلاميذ 
كلنا أبونا ذكريا​*


----------



## king (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الانبا شمودة محبش يحط الكنيسة فى مازءق ربنا يبارك قيام وجلوس ابونا زكريا  بطرس ويطول عمرة ويكشف حقيقة الاسلام والوجة القبيح للاسلام


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

king قال:


> الانبا شمودة محبش يحط الكنيسة فى مازءق ربنا يبارك قيام وجلوس ابونا زكريا  بطرس ويطول عمرة ويكشف حقيقة الاسلام والوجة القبيح للاسلام



*هذا الموضوع من إختصاص الأنبا بيشوى​*


----------

